
The Incremental Machine - zbentley
https://acko.net/blog/the-incremental-machine/
======
inflatableDodo
I love the stuff Steven Wittens' puts up on his site. 'The Pixel Factory' \-
[http://acko.net/files/gltalks/pixelfactory/online.html](http://acko.net/files/gltalks/pixelfactory/online.html)
and 'How to Fold a Julia Fractal' \- [https://acko.net/blog/how-to-fold-a-
julia-fractal/](https://acko.net/blog/how-to-fold-a-julia-fractal/) are
superb.

I might be reading through this a few times. Am currently learning Haskell and
open GL programming and I'd be interested to work out what the equivalent of
React.render() would be in Haskell.

~~~
Ericson2314
[https://github.com/reflex-frp/reflex](https://github.com/reflex-frp/reflex)
start from there. We've been thinking about incremental programming very hard
for very long.

[https://github.com/deepfire/reflex-glfw](https://github.com/deepfire/reflex-
glfw) uses this for example, but I haven't personally tried it.

~~~
inflatableDodo
Thanks loads for that. Sorry to bug you further, you say 'we', what's your
connection to the Haskell community and what do you think are good general
resources? Am right at the beginning with it, more or less. Currently working
through Hal Daume's 'Yet Another Haskell Tutorial'.

~~~
Ericson2314
The "we" is I work at the company founded by the creator of reflex. I have no
idea what is a good Beginning Haskell resource, honestly. I don't really
remember but I think I mainly googled random bits of information on an as-
needed / as-curious basis.

Most people use reflex for writing web frontends, and for that we have the
very "batteries included"
[https://github.com/obsidiansystems/obelisk/](https://github.com/obsidiansystems/obelisk/)
. If you want to dive into a well-blazed trail, I recommend that.

~~~
inflatableDodo
>I think I mainly googled random bits of information on an as-needed / as-
curious basis.

Glad to hear that I am following in the footsteps of the professionals then ;)

>Most people use reflex for writing web frontends

I am building a graphing engine thingy in openGL based on grammar parsing,
category theory and arcade game design. Have done some early development in
javascript and webgl, but have jumped sideways to haskell as it seems like a
much better fit for the project.

